# No Fiber Question



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone else here feel that people keep saying more fiber and probiotics will definitely help. I actually am the opposite. The more fiber I eat (I've tried to combat it with tons of water) the more bloated and crappy I feel. Plus, I've tried almost every kind of probiotic around (from 5 billion to 80 billion cultures) That doesn't help either. Not sure what's going on with me. On .25mg of Zoloft for anxiety and Omega 3,6,9 supplement. Intense IBS-D in the morning then after dinner feeling like I have to go but can't and having intense stomach discomfort for the rest of the night. I'm gluten, diary free also. Doctor just keeps saying IBS, live with it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you're having problems.

fiber and/or probiotics never helped me either. i had slow transit constipation and adding fiber to my already slow colon only slowed it down all the more--it was like adding cement. at first the docs kept telling me to "take more fiber". one doc told me to take 40 grams of it a day. that was totally miserable. everything ground to a halt. i just couldn't move all that fiber out. i found that i did much better with a diet lower in fiber.


----------



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. I find I almost have to stick to the brat diet. White Potatoes, White Rice, Rice Cakes, White Gluten Free Bread, Plain Chicken, etc.......not fun


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

just a shot in the dark, but have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth? symptoms of sibo include bloating, diarrhea, abdominal pain.

http://www.siboinfo.com/


----------



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have not been tested. I don't even know if my doctor has ever even heard of SIBO. I will set an appointment up with her and ask. Thank you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

a gastroenterologist should (hopefully) know about sibo. good luck with your appointment. keep us posted.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

I eat a very low carb diet. Fiber has not helped my IBS. When I up my fiber, my symptoms increase.


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

Fiber only made me more constipated to the point I now have anal fissures. Cement describes it well. I'm afraid to eat anything except bland foods such as potatoes, rice, carrots etc. Drinking more water does not change anything nor does probiotics. When I mention constipation to my doctor the only advice I get is take more fiber & eat raw veggies. I can't take the pain of that combo. The "living with it" causes much anxiety on a daily basis.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Same with me -- doc says "fiber and probiotics"....which only exaggerated my IBS-D. Now that same doc tells me to STOP taking probiotics....and I never felt better after stopping them (only reason I continued taking them for 1-2 month duration is cause I thought it would eventually clear me out, cause I hear that probiotics are not one of those "just take one and you're done" kinda thing).

I also think the probiotics were responsible for my cracked / geographic tongue as that has shown some improvement since stopping the probiotics.


----------



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

Interesting.

I am back on probiotic's (80 billion Renew Life) the past 3 days. Trying to have a "lower" amount of fiber but it's hard as I need something to keep me filled up as I work out 4 days a week and need carb's/fiber to stay full and need fuel for my workouts. Trying 1 tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar the past couple days as well. That just seems to make me feel sick to my stomach. Oh well, guess I'll keep at it for a week or so more to see if my symptoms past.


----------

